# Sex Selection



## Lyndyloo (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi, Not sure if I have used the correct section, and not sure on everyones views on this but......does anyone no which clinics offer ICSI with sex selection and if so what the costs are likely to be......I guess we all have our reasons for doing this......please help.


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Lyndyloo 

Sex selection is not legal in the UK so you would be very hard pushed to find a clinic in the UK that would even consider the idea. I know there are a few clinics abroad who offer this service but its a very complicated situation as not all are operating 'within the strict letter of the law'.

However if you are looking at sex selection for medical reasons I would urge you to contact HFEA as they will be able to provide you with details of what is legal and which clinics are licensed.

Deb


----------



## Lyndyloo (Mar 19, 2007)

I was hoping to travel abroad as we are moving to spain in the summer, so if anyone no's of any clinics that do this can you pass on the details please. Thanks


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Take a look at the Treatment outside the UK board at http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0

They might be able to offer you more info.


----------

